# Koni-Omega RF query



## montresor (May 20, 2007)

Hope this is the place to post this. Where else might I find any Koni-Omega or Rapid-Omega folks? Recent photos taken with the Koni Omega Rapid M (90mm lens) have shown a tendency to be out of focus at infinity; other distances look fine. Obviously the rangefinder is a little out of whack. Wondering if adjustment of that is something I can do (only rudimentarily adept here) or should I just ship it to the Konica repair guy out west?


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 20, 2007)

I would ship it.  I haven't used one in bout 40 years and then it was the police dept's so I didn't tinker with it.  I did fix a fed2 by removing the lens and filing down the cam of the rangefinder but I would never do that to a camera I paid more than twenty bucks for.

I suppose you could open the lens on bulb, with the back off put a bit of waxed paper where the film back would go and see which way the thing is out.. long or short.  Still not much you could do about it.  There might be an adjustment but I don't know.  If you cant find anyone here who knows try googling it then try apug or f295  someone on one of those should know.


----------



## Mitica100 (May 21, 2007)

It feels to me like someone (previous owner maybe?) forced the focus past infinity at some point. It really should be an easy fix but I would suggest to do it professionally. 

However, all that being said, there are a few things you might want to check:

Take the lens off (have the dark slide in or the shutters closed) and see that there is nothing lodged between the sliding lens holder and the body of the camera. As the focus button (upper right corner as you hold the camera) goes CCW to focus to infinity, see that nothing blocks the action of the lens holder (moving part) and it goes all the way in.

I would try to blow some compressed air into the lens opening (when lens is off), just in case there is something blocking the darn thing from focusing right.

Good luck and let me know if that works.


----------



## montresor (May 21, 2007)

Mitica100 said:


> It feels to me like someone (previous owner maybe?) forced the focus past infinity at some point.



I suspect this might have been the case -- I bought it cheap from a large professional photography studio, so I imagine it's been heavily used. Already had the lens tuned up, though I knew that would be the case at the time. Will take a look inside, and in the meantime take only close to medium distance pictures!


----------

